#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  WIN10 - "Fall Creator's Update"

## SKkin

Did anyone else install this update and have problems with settings? My settings are now inoperable. From the Start button to the Notification area...or anywhere else, they will not open. They were fine before the update.

I searched for answers and most everything related to fixing this says "go to settings" which is now a non-starter for me.

This is the error message I get when I try to open settings:

"This file does not have a program associated with it for performing this action. Please install a program or, if one is already installed, create an association in the Default Programs control panel."

I have no clue on WTF to do to "create an association."


"Fall Creator's Update" =  :spam2:  :ssssh:

----------


## Dragonfly

downgrade to Win7, or even better, WinXP

----------


## pseudolus

Microsoft using end users as their Beta Testers again. Simple rule with Microshite - turn updates off and wait. Then after a few weeks update by which time all the crap will have been reported and patched.

----------


## SKkin

> turn updates off and wait


Yeah I know...I never learn.

On the bright side I'm pretty sure this problem has effectively turned off updates.

----------


## SKkin

> downgrade to Win7


I shouldn't have "upgraded" in the first place.

----------


## bsnub

^ Rule number one anything butters tell you...do the opposite.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Be a bit more specific:  Do you mean your Start Button doesn't work?

How to fix your Windows 10 Start Menu - BT




> Microsoft using end users as their Beta Testers again. Simple rule with Microshite - turn updates off and wait. Then after a few weeks update by which time all the crap will have been reported and patched.


They have an insider preview program so it's been tested for months.

It's currently previewing build 17046 for most testers.




> downgrade to Win7, or even better, WinXP


Yes, and don't forget to tell all your mates you're a fucking idiot.

----------


## Dragonfly

> Yeah I know...I never learn.
> 
> On the bright side I'm pretty sure this problem has effectively turned off updates.


can't turn off Updates with Win10, a wet dream for Microsoft Indians like Harry

----------


## Dragonfly

> I shouldn't have "upgraded" in the first place.


indeed, and why you should listen to me in the first place when I say "Upgrades" are for clueless poseurs like Harry  :Smile: 

Upgrade == Mouse Trap for IT Retards and Indians

----------


## AntRobertson

I know 5/8ths of feck all about this stuff but the last update I did apparently removed a program that was no longer useful.

I know this because now it tells me when I start my laptop. Every. Single. Fucking. Time.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I know 5/8ths of feck all about this stuff but the last update I did apparently removed a program that was no longer useful.
> 
> I know this because now it tells me when I start my laptop. Every. Single. Fucking. Time.


What program.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> can't turn off Updates with Win10, a wet dream for Microsoft Indians like Harry


Buttplug prefers to have his shitty old computer sending out spam and viruses because he's too fucking stupid to understand otherwise.

----------


## AntRobertson

> What program.


'Maxx Audio Installer'

Ironically I'd forgotten the name so just restarted me laptop to check.  :Smile:

----------


## SKkin

> Do you mean your Start Button doesn't work?


No, I meant "Settings" wouldn't open(from the Start Button or from the Notifications area). But never mind now...I went to bed last night and they weren't working. This morning I get on the PC and magically settings are now once again opening up fine. Must have been Santa's elves...

WTF?  :Confused:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> No, I meant "Settings" wouldn't open(from the Start Button or from the Notifications area). But never mind now...I went to bed last night and they weren't working. This morning I get on the PC and magically settings are now once again opening up fine. Must have been Santa's elves...
> 
> WTF?


I don't get you.

So your Start Button/menu was fine, but the Action Center wouldn't open?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> 'Maxx Audio Installer'
> 
> Ironically I'd forgotten the name so just restarted me laptop to check.


Have you checked that it isn't lurking in Programs and Features?

Failing that, maybe do a clean with Revo Uninstaller.

Normally if a program is incompatible it will remove it. I've never seen that behaviour before.

----------


## AntRobertson

Yeah it's definitely gone but that's the problem, I get the notification that it has been deleted for being incompatible every time I start-up.

----------


## SKkin

> I don't get you.
> 
> So your Start Button/menu was fine, but the Action Center wouldn't open?


No...these:



wouldn't open. Now they do, as you can see from above screenshot.

----------


## HuangLao

> I shouldn't have "upgraded" in the first place.


Yeah.
Or you shouldn't be using Win10 in any capacity.
The learning curve is slow to develop as to how generally sucky functional Windows 10 really is. 

Dump 10 and install/reinstall Win7. 

Or an alternative, rid yourself of everything Microsoft - there are a handful of suitable operating systems available than the devilish Microsoft. 

Fuck Bill Gates and company.

----------


## Topper

> The learning curve is slow to develop as to how generally sucky functional Windows 10 really is.


I frigging love it.  I had no problems "learning it".

----------


## cyrille

Those whom understand the true capability of the abacus will have no usurpation in any glacé cherry.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> No...these:
> 
> 
> 
> wouldn't open. Now they do, as you can see from above screenshot.


All's well that ends as you like it.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Those whom understand the true capability of the abacus will have no usurpation in any glacé cherry.


Fuck, I didn't know you spoke Jeff!

 :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I frigging love it.  I had no problems "learning it".


Yeah but Jeff has a very.slow.learning.curve.

----------


## SKkin

> All's well that ends as you like it.


So who or what fixed it overnite? I sure as hell have no clue. 

My Settings haven't been working for a little over two weeks since that update. Now all of a sudden, overnite (last night) they work again, with no input on my part. Fucking magic...

----------


## bsnub

> Yeah but Jeff has a very.slow.learning.curve.


Jeff is a fucking idiot. I downloaded the update last night aside from the fact that it was slow as hell to install it is working splendidly. A side note W10 is the best release of Windows ever it is the most efficient and smooth of all. Bunch of whiny Luddite geezers on here.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> So who or what fixed it overnite? I sure as hell have no clue. 
> 
> My Settings haven't been working for a little over two weeks since that update. Now all of a sudden, overnite (last night) they work again, with no input on my part. Fucking magic...


Did your system restart?

----------


## Dragonfly

> Jeff is a fucking idiot. I downloaded the update last night aside from the fact that it was slow as hell to install it is working splendidly. A side note W10 is the best release of Windows ever it is the most efficient and smooth of all. Bunch of whiny Luddite geezers on here.


You are a silly retard who live in his mum basement and work at an Amazon warehouse, how does that qualify to know anything about Tech and Win 10 in particular ? nothing of course,

have another bong, pothead  :Smile:

----------


## Dragonfly

> Did your system restart?


[indian accent]

please reboot your system sir,

----------


## Dillinger

Gotta say, butters makes a valid statement when he suggests the Apple slate to some on here :Smile:

----------


## bsnub

> You are a silly retard who live in his mum basement and work at an Amazon warehouse


Oh you added the Amazon warehouse. That is a new one.  :Smile:

----------


## oxxo

No need to use anything higher than Windows XP.

----------


## Dragonfly

> No need to use anything higher than Windows XP.


you are preaching to retards and Indians, they have no fucking clue, and will follow the orders given by Microsoft or Apple  :Smile:

----------


## oxxo

Sevens good.  Beyond that  you're being played by MS. Same as any Apple product. Proprietary tech is only good  for  so far then you have to ask yourself who the upgrades are benefiting.

----------


## SKkin

> Did your system restart?


I don't know...I was asleep.  :Smile:

----------


## bsnub

> No need to use anything higher than Windows XP.


Sure if you are an old geriatric that only surfs the web and checks email. Not all of us are that behind the times.

----------


## oxxo

> Sure if you are an old geriatric that only surfs the web and checks email. Not all of us are that behind the times.


I run my business on XP. I do alot more tham email and surf the internet. The only people who swear by 10 are the millennials like my son that play graphic enhanced games 24 hours a day.

----------


## Dragonfly

> I run my business on XP. I do alot more tham email and surf the internet. The only people who swear by 10 are the millennials like my son that play graphic enhanced games 24 hours a day.


bravo, that's exactly it  :Smile: 

bsnob, definitely a millennial  :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I run my business on XP.


Then you're a fucking idiot.

But then you should know you're a fucking idiot when Buttplug agrees with you.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Sure if you are an old geriatric that only surfs the web and checks email. Not all of us are that behind the times.



Unfortunately it's the geriatrics (and Buttplug) running malware-infested XP computers that spew out all the spam and malware these days.

They should be banned permanently from the Interwebs.

----------


## oxxo

> Then you're a fucking idiot.
> 
> But then you should know you're a fucking idiot when Buttplug agrees with you.


Maybe an idiot, but one with a good business. Why fight what works. Windows 10 won't bring me more clients or keep better financials. Easy to use and no fear of unscheduled upgrades like the original.poster is dealing with.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Maybe an idiot, but one with a good business. Why fight what works. Windows 10 won't bring me more clients or keep better financials. Easy to use and no fear of unscheduled upgrades like the original.poster is dealing with.


Why fight what works? Are you serious?

Well, let's say for example you get hit by fileless ransomware and you're asked to pay in Bitcoin.

That's you and your little business royally fucked innit.

Win XP is no longer patched, so pretty well EVERY security patch that Microsoft release tells hackers how to attack all those naive chumps still using Win XP to browse the Web.

The stupidity of some people never ceases to amaze me. *


* But not Buttplug, he's a proven fucking moron when it comes to computers.

 :Smile:

----------


## oxxo

> Why fight what works? Are you serious?
> 
> Well, let's say for example you get hit by fileless ransomware and you're asked to pay in Bitcoin.
> 
> That's you and your little business royally fucked innit.
> 
> Win XP is no longer patched, so pretty well EVERY security patch that Microsoft release tells hackers how to attack all those naive chumps still using Win XP to browse the Web.
> 
> The stupidity of some people never ceases to amaze me. *
> ...


We work off external SSDs. Nothing is saved on the desktop except the operating system and a few applications. Worst case scenario is some time lost to install a new OS. My research shows  most malware comes from opening attachments from unknown sources and going to porn and gambling sites. Really not much at risk. Be careful opening attachments and stay away from questionable sites and the risk of viruses is minimized.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> We work off external SSDs. Nothing is saved on the desktop except the operating system and a few applications. Worst case scenario is some time lost to install a new OS. My research shows  most malware comes from opening attachments from unknown sources and going to porn and gambling sites. Really not much at risk. Be careful opening attachments and stay away from questionable sites and the risk of viruses is minimized.


Horseshit.

Most people now know not to open suspicious attachments, but even that isn't adequate protection these days.

And more and more legitimate sites are being hacked - without the owners even realising - to install drive-by attacks that can fuck you up without you even noticing.

By all means continue to be kamikaze about your business, maybe you don't have much to lose, but you're a prize fool if you're running an internet-connected Windows XP machine.

----------


## oxxo

> Horseshit


 Files are stored on an external drive with back up files on another.  Where are the vulnerabilities that Windiws 10 protects ?  Been my experience that staying behind the technological curve pays off well.  I also have  a Mopar 318 with over 250k miles on the odometer, no doubt you'd rather go down to the show room and buy something new for security reasons.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Files are stored on an external drive with back up files on another.  Where are the vulnerabilities that Windiws 10 protects ?  Been my experience that staying behind the technological curve pays off well.  I also have Mopar 318 with over 250k miles on the odometer, no doubt you'd rather go down to the show room and buy something new for security reasons.


The fact that you equate your clueless actions with some dilapidated jalopy shows just how uninformed you are about the risks.

As for "Where are the vulnerabilities that Windows 10 protects".....

https://www.cvedetails.com/vulnerabi...indows-10.html 

NB: That's just the first page.

----------


## Dragonfly

> running malware-infested XP computers


not everyone is running a PC like an indian, harry  :Smile:

----------


## Dragonfly

> Win XP is no longer patched, so pretty well EVERY security patch that Microsoft release tells hackers how to attack all those naive chumps still using Win XP to browse the Web.


hackers go after the new guys, typically idiots with Win10, they don't care about Win2000 and WinXP guys, so we are safe  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> not everyone is running a PC like an indian, harry





> hackers go after the new guys, typically idiots with Win10, they don't care about Win2000 and WinXP guys, so we are safe



Well at least you are honest about being a fucking idiot, Kumar.

 :rofl:

----------


## oxxo

> NB: That's just the first page.


Looking to others for an answer, let's play a few hands sometimes.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Looking to others for an answer, let's play a few hands sometimes.


Erm....

What?

----------


## oxxo

You turn to Google for the tough questions. Bad approach when playing cards. Safe though.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> You turn to Google for the tough questions. Bad approach when playing cards. Safe though.


That was a tough question?

No, I just think you were stupid enough to think there wasn't an answer.

----------


## Dragonfly

> Well at least you are honest about being a fucking idiot, Kumar.


my name is not Kumar, karishmirahshshdnkakldkskms  :Smile:

----------


## oxxo

> That was a tough question?
> 
> No, I just think you were stupid enough to think there wasn't an answer.


No, I've already answered the question. Stick with what you know. You equate XP to an old jalopy, my experience tells me it works. Personal experience versus Google, experience wins out. Google's a safe bet though when the experience comes up lacking.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> No, I've already answered the question. Stick with what you know. You equate XP to an old jalopy, my experience tells me it works. Personal experience versus Google, experience wins out. Google's a safe bet though when the experience comes up lacking.


You appear to be getting somewhat confused.

I did not equate Windows XP to your old jalopy. You did. I replied:




> The fact that you equate your clueless actions with some dilapidated jalopy shows just how uninformed you are about the risks.


Nor did I say Windows XP "doesn't work".

I said it's massively insecure and getting worse every month.

It seems you are a bit feeble minded.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> my name is not Kumar,


OK  karishmirahshshdnkakldkskms but since you've now admitted you have a computer that is all an Indian can afford, I'm guessing your newspaper shop isn't doing so well these days eh?

----------


## oxxo

> I said it's massively insecure and getting worse every month.


Getting worse every month and my jalopy gets older, yet they're still reliable. Funny how that works. Tell me, how much  are you laying out per month on anti virus protection for your PC?  We've kept our computer expenditures to almost zero dollars. Can you give me a personal experience in.working with XP that counters mine? If you have one I would like to hear it. Citing ad driven web pages don't cut it though.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Getting worse every month and my jalopy gets older, yet they're still reliable. Funny how that works. Tell me, how much  are you laying out per month on anti virus protection for your PC?  We've kept our computer expenditures to almost zero dollars. Can you give me a personal experience in.working with XP that counters mine? If you have one I would like to hear it. Citing ad driven web pages don't cut it though.


Antivirus protection is next to useless in your case.

Your crappy old PC is probably already riddled with malware and you don't even know it.

----------


## Dragonfly

> I said it's massively insecure and getting worse every month.


that's factually not true and you know it, or maybe you don't since you are so easily brainwashed by every "authority" mouth pieces

god, stick to being a slave to your arab masters, call center boy

----------


## harrybarracuda

> that's factually not true and you know it, or maybe you don't since you are so easily brainwashed by every "authority" mouth pieces
> 
> god, stick to being a slave to your arab masters, call center boy


Buttplug, your knowledge of computers is about as good as your English and grammar: That of a nine year old.

Stick to your ladyboy thread son, you're an expert on that one.

Look up MS17-010 you utter cock.

----------


## Dragonfly

> Look up MS17-010 you utter cock.


stop being a mindless drone by posting security bulletin you have no understanding of, that one was fixed with a simple regedit key for disabling SMB1, in your case you would have probably download a 200MB setup file to run that fix, you ignorant fool  :rofl: 

you should know most are lab cases or Proof of Concept that never make it to the real world, that's how the whole industry works

eat that you silly Indian slave,

----------


## DrB0b

Fkn geriatrics. Buy a pencil and a jotter and leave the technology to people under 70. Here's the thing, if you're old enough to find jokes about homosexuals funny you're too old to use any technology developed after the second series of I Love Lucy. Although, thinking about it, if you're young enough to find jokes about homosexuals offensive you're a callow little [at][at][at][at] and better off dead considering the musical shite you wankers like.  Sod it, any of you cunts born before 1960 and after 1980 can  all fuck off. Lamerz! Except Davis and Norton, they rock!

----------


## bsnub

> Been my experience that staying behind the technological curve pays off well.


That has to be the stupidest thing I have ever heard. Maybe you should get a cart and buggy and revert to outdoor plumbing as well.

----------


## SKkin

> revert to outdoor plumbing


Toilet 1.0





WIN10 upgrade:

----------


## bsnub

10 upgrades for me a rock solid. But then again I am not technologically challenged like most of you Luddites posting in this thread.

----------


## oxxo

It's practicality, nothing else. For the record, over half US businesses are using XP as their operating system,  followed by Seven. Windows 10 comes in third. Could be everything you are saying is correct , on the other hand , over half the people running businesses have decided the same thing as myself. The numbers support my decision. All you have is Google links and hours of posting your MS induced opinions on web site forums. I' still havent seen your experience proving XP as a threst to business. So, tell me about your latest office technology expenditures you've made this month and how big a bite did it take out of your revenue. As I said earlier, my office tech costs are near zero and have been that way for years.

----------


## bsnub

> For the record, over half US businesses are using XP as their operating system


Your quote is misleading to say the least. 




> According to new research from Spiceworks, using data collected anonymously from ‘hundreds of thousands of IT pros’ across the world, over half of all businesses out there – 52% of them – are still running at least one instance of Windows XP. In other words, XP isn’t being run company-wide in these cases, and there may be only one machine in the corner using the long-outdated operating system – but clearly at this point, that’s still one PC too many which represents a big security risk for the overall network.





> While these numbers are interesting, they don't necessarily tell the whole story, the release noted. When it comes to the overall share of the different operating systems, the percentage of each OS relative to the total number of machines it is running on breaks down like this:
> 
> 
> Windows 7 - 69%Windows XP - 14%Windows 10 - 9%Windows 8 - 5%Windows Vista - 1%


More than half of businesses still rely on Windows XP | TechRadar

https://www.techrepublic.com/article...nding-in-2014/

I work in the tech industry and I can assure you that no credible IT department would be found dead with XP running on anything. If you are ok with knowing that your company is at risk than have at it.

----------


## oxxo

Yes, your link proves me wrong. The research we did about whether to switch or not at  the start of 2017, yielded what I posted. Business decisions are seldom singularly focused. Simply  upgrading to a new system based on it's the best available may be a good IT decision, doesn't mean it's the best overall for your business.

----------


## bsnub

> Simply upgrading to a new system based on it's the best available may be a good IT decision


In some cases that is true but many IT departments choose to hold back one generation until they are comfortable that the new OS is stable hence the reason that W7 is run on the overwhelming majority of workstations at US businesses. You can take it to the bank that those IT departments have a plan laid out to upgrade to 10. 




> doesn't mean it's the best overall for your business.


I do not see how running a vulnerable outdated operating system can be in anyway justifiable for any business owner. I do not know what type of business you do over the web but if you are doing any sort of eCommerce online with that OS then you are playing Russian roulette. It's your money though pal not mine.

----------


## oxxo

> I do not see how running a vulnerable outdated operating system can be in anyway justifiable for any business owner.


It works well and as I said earlier, the risk is minimized. The business is not reliant on office tech to the point we need a modern smart office.  I'm still waiting to hear your personal experiences showing why XP is bad for biz.

----------


## bsnub

> I'm still waiting to hear your personal experiences showing why XP is bad for biz.


It is pretty obvious. It is an open door to hackers, malware/ransomware on and on. It is not upgraded nor security patched. The cost of upgrading to at least W7 is most likely a nominal one at best. It really is a no brainer.

----------


## oxxo

> It is pretty obvious.


We'll see. If you're in sales or any position that requires persuasion, you should change jobs. You spent two days repeating your point using various tactics and they've all fallen flat.

----------


## aging one

> We'll see. If you're in sales or any position that requires persuasion, you should change jobs. You spent two days repeating your point using various tactics and they've all fallen flat.


I think you might find you are wrong on that one. What you have offered up is quite weak indeed.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> It's practicality, nothing else. For the record, over half US businesses are using XP as their operating system


What a load of utter crap. Where do you get this shit?

----------


## bsnub

> If you're in sales or any position that requires persuasion, you should change jobs.


The reasons for changing are blindly obvious to anyone with even a small amount of tech savvy. This is a web forum not a used car lot and I have no need nor desire to convince you of anything. I laid out the obvious reasons if that is not good enough for you than I could care less. If your business gets hacked and you loose revenue because of it then that it is on you.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> stop being a mindless drone by posting security bulletin you have no understanding of, that one was fixed with a simple regedit key for disabling SMB1


Mother of christ, you moron. It wasn't "fixed" by disabling SMB1. All that did was stop SMB1 working, along with any apps people are still using that need it.




> , in your case you would have probably download a 200MB setup file to run that fix, you ignorant fool


I would imagine you doing that while every else installed the 665kb patch. You're not very bright are you?





> you should know most are lab cases or Proof of Concept that never make it to the real world, that's how the whole industry works


Yeah...... Because hackers always publish their lab cases and proof of concept, don't they?

Fuck me, you are gormless.

 :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Yes, your link proves me wrong. The research we did about whether to switch or not at  the start of 2017, yielded what I posted. Business decisions are seldom singularly focused. Simply  upgrading to a new system based on it's the best available may be a good IT decision, doesn't mean it's the best overall for your business.


Your business must be pretty tinpot if it hasn't done any kind of risk assessments.

And it's pretty obvious that you aren't insured against losing your IT systems, because no fucker would insure that shit.

 :Smile:

----------


## oxxo

Yes, very tinpot, amazing we've stayed afloat so long with such tinpot practices. Thank god I came on this forum and learned exactly how tinpot we are. I just hope the clients can forgive us while we rush to buy the latest desktops with Windows 10 installed. The internet filled with all the world's experts sitting at home doling out expert consults all for free has again proved it's more than just an outlet for free porn.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Yes, very tinpot, amazing we've stayed afloat so long with such tinpot practices. Thank god I came on this forum and learned exactly how tinpot we are. I just hope the clients can forgive us while we rush to buy the latest desktops with Windows 10 installed. The internet filled with all the world's experts sitting at home doling out expert consults all for free has again proved it's more than just an outlet for free porn.


Nicely dodged.

Not.

Next you can tell us how you don't worry about fires because you've never had one and you have a fire extinguisher.

----------


## oxxo

Do fellas have jobs or you just sit at home and bust on people  on the internet all day.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Do fellas have jobs or you just sit at home and bust on people  on the internet all day.


It's the weekend. I have all the time you need.

----------


## oxxo

Go outside and play some ball. Sitting at home trying to  fix an over hill contractor's business short comings is no way to use your weekend. That's a real tinpot way to waste a good Saturday afternoon.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Go outside and play some ball. Sitting at home trying to  fix an over hill contractor's business short comings is no way to use your weekend. That's a real tinpot way to waste a good Saturday afternoon.


I do believe that you were the smartarse that came here ignorantly stating that upgrading from Windows XP was a waste of time.

Now it seems that you have no real argument other than "well I've never been hit so it must be OK".

Perhaps you should pop off and have a lie down.

----------


## aging one

> Go outside and play some ball. Sitting at home trying to fix an over hill contractor's business short comings is no way to use your weekend. That's a real tinpot way to waste a good Saturday afternoon.




Friendly sort are you?  A friendly moron.

*A huge number of PCs still use ancient Windows software that puts them at risk*While it’s unfair to assign all the blame for the massive “WannaCry” cyberattack to any one specific party, at least _some_ part of it comes down to people and IT organizations simply not upgrading their PCs.
The ransomware exploited a security hole in Windows XP, a 15-year-old operating system that Microsoft stopped updating in 2014. Despite its age and obsolescence, Windows XP was still used on more than 7% of PCs around the world as of April, according to NetMarketShare datacharted for us by Statista.
Microsoft released a patch for XP on Friday that addressed the exploit. But that patch came two months after it issued similar ones that fixed the same flaw in more recent versions of Windows. Those who hadn't installed those patches before the "WannaCry" outbreak now have another reminder of how crucial it is to stay up-to-date.
To be sure, it's understandable why people might not be running a more recent version of Windows — updating equipment costs time and money. And there's blame to go around. Microsoft's practice of discontinuing support for older versions of its operating systems leaves those still running them vulnerable. Meanwhile, as Microsoft argued, the government's practice of stockpiling exploits and kee
ping them secret makes it all the more dangerous when they're leaked.

----------


## harrybarracuda

I'm still wondering where he got this horseshit from.

He's not very good at answering directly when put on the spot.




> Originally Posted by *oxxo*  (WIN10 - "Fall Creator's Update")
> _It's practicality, nothing else. For the record, over half US businesses are using XP as their operating system_

----------


## PlanK

You can get a Win10 Pro key on ebay for like $4.
An office pro key for about $10.
Virus protection is free with Windows Defender on Win 10.

These are not huge costs.

If you don't know how ICT works then the learning curve of upgrading or hiring someone to do it for you is the only price.
Most people can do it themselves or at least find a mate who will do it for a box of beers.

----------


## Dragonfly

> That has to be the stupidest thing I have ever heard. Maybe you should get a cart and buggy and revert to outdoor plumbing as well.


it's actually common sense, that only a silly millennial like you wouldn't get

harry is excused, he is Indian and retarded, and need the upgrade to remind him he is alive

----------


## harrybarracuda

> it's actually common sense, that only a silly millennial like you wouldn't get
> 
> harry is excused, he is Indian and retarded, and need the upgrade to remind him he is alive


Buttplug, don't you have a modem to install or something? Your rubbish is of no use here.

----------


## Dragonfly

> It's practicality, nothing else. For the record, over half US businesses are using XP as their operating system,  followed by Seven. Windows 10 comes in third. Could be everything you are saying is correct , on the other hand , over half the people running businesses have decided the same thing as myself. The numbers support my decision. All you have is Google links and hours of posting your MS induced opinions on web site forums. I' still havent seen your experience proving XP as a threst to business. So, tell me about your latest office technology expenditures you've made this month and how big a bite did it take out of your revenue. As I said earlier, my office tech costs are near zero and have been that way for years.


he was 2 when XP was released, probably never used it

----------


## Dragonfly

> I work in the tech industry


is that how you call working in an Amazon warehouse stocking shelves ?




> It is an open door to hackers, malware/ransomware on and on.


not it's not, you are just too retarded to question this because all you know to do is press "like" or "upgrade"




> It is not upgraded nor security patched


most of those security patch are not needed, it's silly PoC lab shit in a sterile environment that never makes it in the real world because impossible to replicate

case in point, when there is a real security hole, it's too late already for the patch, they catch it AFTER, not before

----------


## Dragonfly

> All that did was stop SMB1 working, along with any apps people are still using that need it.


nobody is using SMB1, disabling it by default is all you need, patching the software is for the insecure retards like you who don't get it and need their patch download to feel safe

how little and insecure you must be,

----------


## Dragonfly

> The reasons for changing are blindly obvious to anyone with even a small amount of tech savvy. This is a web forum not a used car lot and I have no need nor desire to convince you of anything. I laid out the obvious reasons if that is not good enough for you than I could care less. If your business gets hacked and you loose revenue because of it then that it is on you.


you haven't proved your case, you silly Millennial shelves stocker

you are so superficial that you think patching with huge download of bloatware shit is going to protect you from hackers, how more wrong could you be, but again thinking is not your strong

that's the problem with the majority of IT retards out there, they are dumb down to a point they feel the urge to press "upgrade" every time there is a warning popup on their desktop. Do they even read the full description of the security patch ? of course not, it would be too complicated and hurt their little feeble brain  :Smile:

----------


## Dragonfly

> Yeah...... Because hackers always publish their lab cases and proof of concept, don't they?
> 
> Fuck me, you are gormless.


whaoo, completely missed the point as usual, Harry  :Smile: 

please upgrade your brain to 9.0  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> he was 2 when XP was released, probably never used it



Oh dear, looks like Buttplug believes this nonsense.





> most of those security patch are not needed



I know he's a pathetic troll but I hope people aren't dumb enough to listen to his horseshit.

From the Security News thread:




> Kaspersky found that 29.4% of user computers encountered an online malware attack at least once over the course of the year


 ::chitown::

----------


## Dragonfly

> From the Security News thread:


oh please spare us your unverified propaganda, tosser  :Smile: 

Kaspersky ?  :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> oh please spare us your unverified propaganda, tosser 
> 
> Kaspersky ?


Plenty of other sources for people who wish to keep themselves informed Buttplug.

Obviously not for imbeciles like yourself though.

 ::chitown::

----------


## Dragonfly

you are the imbecile pressing the "update" button every time it popups on your desktop, dumbo, without even reading or understanding what it really does

"Update" is like the "Like" button on Facebook, it was designed for idiots by idiots  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> without even reading or understanding


FINALLY we've found something else you're good at.

 :Smile:

----------


## Dragonfly

Shut up "Update" harry  :Smile:

----------


## SKkin



----------


## Dragonfly

classic  :Smile: 

Harry favorite screen  :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Sure thing Mr. "IT Expert".

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## uncle junior

> I shouldn't have "upgraded" in the first place.


Did you delete your old OS? If you didn't you  can downgrade  back to win 7.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Coming in (presumably) the Spring update, Timeline Review.

Dead handy if you are coming and going and want to go back to something you were working on earlier.

Especially useful for posters in their twilight years.

 :Smile:

----------


## Dragonfly

jesus christ, Win10 turning into a Facebook laptop

timeline, what's next, "like" button next to "update" buttons  ?  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> jesus christ, Win10 turning into a Facebook laptop
> 
> timeline, what's next, "like" button next to "update" buttons  ?


You moron, tiles have been in Windows for years.

What a dumbass, you don't know anything do you?

----------


## Dragonfly

that's why I turn off the tiles, I wanted a real PC with Win10, not a fucking mobile 

you are happy with this turning into a giant Facebook app, aren't you ? your favorite pastime is pushing "likes" and "updates" buttons  :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> that's why I turn off the tiles, I wanted a real PC with Win10, not a fucking mobile 
> 
> you are happy with this turning into a giant Facebook app, aren't you ? your favorite pastime is pushing "likes" and "updates" buttons


Actually no, I fucking hate it. The idiots designed it with Mobile in mind but that's been a fucking car crash.

First thing I do is uninstall any shit that fucking Store installs.

Then again, cleaning crapware is part of any sensible person's setup process, so I should image yours has everything from Pong to Dungeons and fucking Dragons installed on it.

 :Smile:

----------


## Topper

from what I've read, the update was about patching security issues prior to the president announcing the North Koreans were behind the WannaCry attack.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> from what I've read, the update was about patching security issues prior to the president announcing the North Koreans were behind the WannaCry attack.


I doubt it, it was the (now) normal six monthly Major update. Where did you read that?

The security issues that made PC's vulnerable to Wannacry were patched back in April.

The UK attributed Wannacry to the North Koreans back in October, as did Microsoft's Security team.

The seppos do their own attribution and have just taken longer to draw the same conclusion.

In fact:




> Although the White House announced only on Tuesday that it believed North Korea was behind the attack, the same finding was made by the NCSC in June and announced in the UK in October by the Home Office minister Ben Wallace.

----------


## baldrick

> Actually no, I fucking hate it.


discussing things with butter fluffer

you deserve each retarded reply you get

the reg edit of his xp to connect to the netgear AP - I am sure he bought the viewsonic wank tablet because his xp laptop could not connect to loosesphincters.com anymore

----------


## harrybarracuda

> discussing things with butter fluffer
> 
> you deserve each retarded reply you get
> 
> the reg edit of his xp to connect to the netgear AP - I am sure he bought the viewsonic wank tablet because his xp laptop could not connect to loosesphincters.com anymore


viewsonic?

Oh FFS

 :rofl: 

Anyway I'm fucking off to Bali before the volcano blows.

Happy Christmas suckers!

----------


## Dragonfly

> discussing things with butter fluffer
> 
> you deserve each retarded reply you get
> 
> the reg edit of his xp to connect to the netgear AP - I am sure he bought the viewsonic wank tablet because his xp laptop could not connect to loosesphincters.com anymore


very very good, plumber

did you think all this by yourself while losing on your bitcoins and wanking on your silicon ASIC chip ?

----------


## Dragonfly

> viewsonic?
> 
> Oh FFS
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I'm fucking off to Bali before the volcano blows.
> 
> Happy Christmas suckers!


are you having a date with your bottle at the bar ?  :rofl:

----------


## baldrick

> viewsonic?
> 
> Oh FFS


I kid you not

https://teakdoor.com/computer-news/10...ml#post2110547

----------


## Dragonfly

> I kid you not
> 
> https://teakdoor.com/computer-news/10...ml#post2110547


harry knows already about the ViewSonic, you silly plumber

are you that desperate to get his attention ? he is in Bali drinking himself to death at the bar, so you will have to wait  :rofl:

----------


## Hugh Cow

My experience with windows 10. My PC is an I7 with 6GB ram 700GB running W7 64 bit.
Installed W10 worked ok could not get inbuilt camera to work frequent freez ups requiring restart. After a few days off this and no fix at ms, reloaded W7. Worked fine. 2 months later reloaded W10. Camera worked everything ok for 2 days then freeze ups started again could not find cure got sick of restarts. Back to W7 worked fine. 1 week before end of free W10 got virus in W7. Did factory reset. Decided as back to out of the box W7 good time to retry W10 and hopefuuly all issues fixed. Back to no camera and freeze ups. Thought why am I doing this when I was happy with W7 and no problems. Back to W7 no problems. Have windows phone 8.1. Microsoft ends updates and messenger wont work on FB. Upgraded to windows phone 10. WP10 cannot download australian language pack. Revert to WP8.1. 3 months later assuming problem fixed. Download WP10. Still cannot download Australian language pack. Try fixes none work. Check windows web site see this has been an ongoing problem for 2 years and still no fix. Back to unsupported 8.1 on Lumia 930 only 2-1/2 years old. F%^K microsoft.

----------


## lom

^ A Microsoft shill nicknamed HarryBarracuda will soon arrive and tell you how wrong you are and that Win10 is the best that has happened to humanity since introduction of sliced bread.

----------


## uncle junior

Windows 10 might be good but I don't like it and I didn't like  MS 'upgrading' me from Windows 7 without  asking  me.  Tried it for a week and went back to the Win 7 and loaded Linux as my main OS.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ A Microsoft shill nicknamed HarryBarracuda will soon arrive and tell you how wrong you are and that Win10 is the best that has happened to humanity since introduction of sliced bread.


Or he might just say that it is not only the most secure version of Windows, but it gets all the updates before Windows 7.

But then again lom, you spout ignorant shit on Thaivisa, so why not spout it here as well?

 ::chitown::

----------


## lom

> But then again lom, you spout ignorant shit on Thaivisa, so why not spout it here as well?


You are so good at doing that here so I have no reason to compete with you.
btw, my nick on TV is the same, you won't find many posts/year from me there. Which of the few posts is it you want me to drag over to TD?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> You are so good at doing that here so I have no reason to compete with you.
> btw, my nick on TV is the same, you won't find many posts/year from me there. Which of the few posts is it you want me to drag over to TD?


None, you should stay there where being a smug wanker gets you extra brownie points.

----------


## lom

> Quote Originally Posted by lom View Post
> You are so good at doing that here so I have no reason to compete with you.
> btw, my nick on TV is the same, you won't find many posts/year from me there. Which of the few posts is it you want me to drag over to TD?





> None, you should stay there where being a smug wanker gets you extra brownie points.


That being said by the biggest wanker here on TD, a guy whose only connection with Thailand is the bargirls he shags in Pattaya.
Fuck off with your besserwisser attitude will you!

----------


## harrybarracuda

> That being said by the biggest wanker here on TD, a guy whose only connection with Thailand is the bargirls he shags in Pattaya.
> Fuck off with your besserwisser attitude will you!


Don't you fucking swear at me in French you c u n t.

----------


## lom

> Don't you fucking swear at me in French you c u n t.


No I won't   :Nana:

----------


## Dragonfly

harry a wanker ? that's the understatement of the century  :Smile:

----------


## Dragonfly

> No I won't


he can barely swear in English  :rofl: 

French too sophisticated for his 8bit brain,

----------


## Dragonfly

good news, found a registry hack to stop Automatic Update on Windows 10 and it works  :Smile: 

You can also force "metered traffic" on your WIFI, that will stop all the big unnecessary updates

For Pro version of Win10, you can use Group Policy to stop the non-major updates and only be notified of Downloads instead of full installation

I was able to stop right in time the big download for the silly unnecessary Creator Update

that fucking OS POS is nearly 15 GB  :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> good news, found a registry hack to stop Automatic Update on Windows 10 and it works 
> 
> You can also force "metered traffic" on your WIFI, that will stop all the big unnecessary updates
> 
> For Pro version of Win10, you can use Group Policy to stop the non-major updates and only be notified of Downloads instead of full installation
> 
> I was able to stop right in time the big download for the silly unnecessary Creator Update
> 
> that fucking OS POS is nearly 15 GB


Are you only just learning this now? Fuck me, you're on the ball.

 :bananaman:

----------


## SKkin

> For Pro version of Win10, you can use Group Policy to stop the non-major updates and only be notified of Downloads instead of full installation


What about the amateur version?  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> What about the amateur version?


If you don't do security updates you are a mong. I expect it from Buttplug of course.

----------


## SKkin

> If you don't do security updates you are a mong.


I don't think the "Fall Creators Update" was primarily about security...

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I don't think the "Fall Creators Update" was primarily about security...


If you stop all updates, you stop security updates.

----------


## SKkin

^Then there should be an option for security updates only...IMO.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^Then there should be an option for security updates only...IMO.


WSUS Offline Update - Update Microsoft Windows and Office without an Internet connection

----------


## Dragonfly

> What about the amateur version?


you mean the Home version ? then you have to go hardcore and use regedit  :Smile: 

GPE is not for kiddies, only retard indians and clueless GenY teenagers

----------


## Dragonfly

> If you stop all updates, you stop security updates.


there is no need for security updates, it's a fucking lure for tools like you with no clue on to run securely a fucking PC

1st, stop filthy indian porn with midgets
2nd, avoid opening all those dodgy ZIP files for paying your bills  :rofl:

----------


## Dragonfly

> I don't think the "Fall Creators Update" was primarily about security...


mine has stop downloading, and it's sitting there for me to download

awesome to get some control back,

thank you regedit,

fucking filthy MS Indians

----------


## harrybarracuda

As you can see, Buttplug is the forum cretin.

 :Smile:

----------


## SKkin

> you mean the Home version ? then you have to go hardcore and use regedit


yes...and I know my limits. I start fucking about with regedit and I'll have a nice black brick.  :Smile: 






> WSUS Offline Update - Update Microsoft Windows and Office without an Internet connection


Looks Greek to me.

----------


## Dragonfly

> As you can see, Buttplug is the forum cretin.


says our dodgy resident Indian  :Smile:

----------


## Dragonfly

> yes...and I know my limits. I start fucking about with regedit and I'll have a nice black brick. 
> 
> Looks Greek to me.


it's really simple, even harry with his dozens arms could do it  :Smile: 

it's a single one line, no risk for your user regedit database

----------


## uncle junior

Linux.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Linux.



....has updates for Meltdown and Spectre too.

----------


## Dillinger

My laptop updated the other day and failed on a couple of occasions, then finally updated but the fukkin keyboard stopped working.

Uninstalled the driver and still no better.

So installed a new Bios on it and it worked straight away.

Thats on a Toshiba laptop if it happens to anyone else. 

So i dunno if its the manufacturer or Windows at fault

----------


## harrybarracuda

> My laptop updated the other day and failed on a couple of occasions, then finally updated but the fukkin keyboard stopped working.
> 
> Uninstalled the driver and still no better.
> 
> So installed a new Bios on it and it worked straight away.
> 
> Thats on a Toshiba laptop if it happens to anyone else. 
> 
> So i dunno if its the manufacturer or Windows at fault


Go to Control Panel, Recovery and make sure System Restore is on, and create a Restore Point of your working configuration.

Then use IoBot Driver Booster to see if you have any other old drivers that need updating.

I've never seen this problem, and I updated a Dell and a Lenovo yesterday.

----------


## Dillinger

^its a Toshiba Satellite. There was a new bios update for it.
How do you know when theres an updated bios available? Shouldnt it do it itself?

Thanks for the driver tip, but its all working so ill desist in bollocking it up :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

Is this iobit driver booster gonna ask me for some money after its updated all these drivers? :Smile: 

Can i uninstall it after?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Is this iobit driver booster gonna ask me for some money after its updated all these drivers?
> 
> Can i uninstall it after?


It will prompt you for the paid version, but no, you can use it once and uninstall it.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^its a Toshiba Satellite. There was a new bios update for it.
> How do you know when theres an updated bios available? Shouldnt it do it itself?
> 
> Thanks for the driver tip, but its all working so ill desist in bollocking it up


That's why I said create a Restore Point. That way if you do somthing that bollocks it up you can restore to the last working version.

 :Smile: 

BIOS updates aren't that frequent, but there will be new Meltdown and Spectre updates out sometime soon.

The best place to check for BIOS updates is at the Toshiba support site. But IoBit is good for actually going to the manufacturers website; sometimes, for example, Realtek will update the sound driver and it will take Toshiba (or whoever) ages to port that over to their driver database.

----------


## david44

Anyone explain will the updates stop other processes by using my entire bandwidth which is as low as 20 some days at night faster, are they scheduled by MS in USA or random?

recent slow speed

 PING
31ms

 DOWNLOAD
33.72Mbps


 UPLOAD
23.03Mbps

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Anyone explain will the updates stop other processes by using my entire bandwidth which is as low as 20 some days at night faster, are they scheduled by MS in USA or random?
> 
> recent slow speed
> 
>  PING
> 31ms
> 
>  DOWNLOAD
> 33.72Mbps
> ...



Set your connection to "Metered" and then undo and download before you go to bed.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Here we (well you) go again....




> *Microsoft Readying Windows 10 'Spring Creators' Update Release*By: Pedro Hernandez| April 06, 2018
> 
> 
> *Several signs are pointing to the imminent release of the next major Windows 10 feature update.
> 
> *
> Microsoft is getting ready to release the next feature major update to Windows 10, code-named Redstone 4 (RS4). It's a fairly substantial update, offering enterprise users advanced setup capabilities and allowing developers to natively evaluate machine-learning modelson a local Windows PC.
> In an April 5 update on the status of Windows 10 preview build 17133, Microsoft revealed that the system software had been moved to the Release Preview ring of the Windows Insider early-access program, an indication that the company is gearing up for a public launch.
> The test build was as originally released on March 27 to the Fast ring of insider evaluators, containing a smattering a bug fixes, but no new features. It also dispenses with the watermark that appears in test builds, another sign of an imminent release.
> ...

----------


## SKkin

> Here we (well you) go again....


Oh FFS! Does it ever end?




> Users who don't want to wait can manually  trigger the installation in the Update and Security section of the  operating system's settings options.


I imagine there's a shit ton of them, chomping at the bit.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 





> There are also strong hints pointing to  what Microsoft intends to officially name the update.


Spring 18 Fuckup?

----------


## uncle junior

Linux.

----------


## bsnub

Sweet! I can not wait for the update!




> Linux.


On my raspberry pi builds of course but not on my main rig. Fuck no

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Oh FFS! Does it ever end?


Will I think the names "Spring" and "Fall" are a bit of a giveaway, but maybe that's just me.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Actually there are some decent new features coming:

https://www.techrepublic.com/article...a-cheat-sheet/

Plus they are finally killing that HomeGroup shite.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Microsoft admitted yesterday that the reason it did not launch the Spring Creators Update for Windows 10 last week was because of technical issues the company encountered with the supposed final release.

More precisely, Microsoft says it encountered a higher percentage of Blue Screen of Death (BSOD) errors on PCs, the company's Insiders Program managers said in a blog post yesterday.

Microsoft says that instead of shipping the Springs Creators Update faulty as it was, and then delivering an update later to fix the issues, it decided to hold off on deploying the defective build altogether.

The OS maker says it will create and test a new Windows 10 build that also includes the BSOD fixes, and ship that one instead of Windows 10 Insider Preview Build 17134, the build that was initially scheduled to be launched as the Spring Creators Update on April 10, last week.

The delay also appears to have given Microsoft more time to think about its Windows 10 updates naming scheme.

According to Windows 10 sleuth WalkingCat, Microsoft appears to have renamed the Spring Creators Update formerly known as Redstone 4 to the "Windows 10 April 2018 Update," a naming scheme that makes more sense.

Last year, Microsoft said it planned to deploy two major Windows 10 updates per year, every April and September.

Having the month and year of each update in the name makes it more easier for system administrators to track which updates they have installed, as opposed to using codenames such as the Anniversary Update, the Creators Update, the Fall Creators Update, or the Spring Creators Update.

At one point or another, sysadmins would have lost track of what update came before what, and patching would have become chaotic.

https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/new...tage-of-bsods/

----------


## harrybarracuda

*Ransomware Protection Section Included in Windows 10's Spring Creators Update*By *Lawrence Abrams*While ransomware has evolved into targeted attacks rather than mass spam campaigns, it is still a significant threat to businesses and consumers. Microsoft must agree, as in the upcoming Spring Creators Update, Microsoft has added a dedicated Ransomware Protection section in the Windows Defender Security Center settings.


This new Ransomware Protection section is located in the Windows Defender Security Center under the "Virus & threat protection" settings.


When going into the Ransomware protection section, you will currently only see the Controlled folder access tool. Controlled Folder Access is a feature that allows you to protect files in certain folders to that they cannot be modified by unknown applications. This protects the files within these folders from being encrypted by a ransomware infection.

If you enable Controlled folder access, then further settings will appear that allow you to configure what folder will be protected and to whitelist apps that can bypass CFA.

https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/new...eators-update/

----------


## Hugh Cow

This is not my area of expertise as I have just reverted back to W7 as my wifi refused all efforts to work on W10 when I updated on my Toshiba laptop 64 bit (I.7. 2630QM CPU 6gb ram)I Checked driver etc. Does Apple have these problems when updating their OS?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> This is not my area of expertise as I have just reverted back to W7 as my wifi refused all efforts to work on W10 when I updated on my Toshiba laptop 64 bit (I.7. 2630QM CPU 6gb ram)I Checked driver etc. Does Apple have these problems when updating their OS?


Not much, because they build their own hardware.

As for your Wifi not working, what brand is it? And is your laptop Windows 10 compatible?

----------


## bsnub

> And is your laptop Windows 10 compatible?


That really is the key question as a lot of older PC's are not being supported by there original manufacturer. So the likely issue is Hugh that if your laptop was not working correctly it may well because Toshiba refuses to write new drivers for it.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> That really is the key question as a lot of older PC's are not being supported by there original manufacturer. So the likely issue is Hugh that if your laptop was not working correctly it may well because Toshiba refuses to write new drivers for it.


But rarely an insurmountable problem with a little bit of effort.

----------


## bsnub

^ Not in all cases. Some of these companies have shit bios. My Aunt for example has a touch screen HP aio PC. It had a "beats" audio driver. Today MS installs a weird audio codec and when you plug in a set of headphones it does not shut off the onboard speakers. No fix found.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ Not in all cases. Some of these companies have shit bios. My Aunt for example has a touch screen HP aio PC. It had a "beats" audio driver. Today MS installs a weird audio codec and when you plug in a set of headphones it does not shut off the onboard speakers. No fix found.


Restore Point?

----------


## OhOh

> Actually there are some decent new features coming:


Thanks for the link.

----------


## bsnub

> Restore Point?


Nope. HP just never updated that Beats audio driver for 10.

----------


## SKkin

> Microsoft says that instead of shipping the Springs Creators Update faulty as it was, and then delivering an update later to fix the issues, it decided to hold off on deploying the defective build altogether.





> Spring 18 Fuckup


Told ya.  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Told ya.


I've been running it since they made it available on the Fast Ring, so it's clearly not something that affects every PC.

But fair play to them for holding it off until they've worked out what badly-made, cheap pieces of Chinese shit will got tits up if it's installed.

----------

